# 1847 Hulk "The United Kingdom" St Mary,Southampton



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Hello,
Does anyone know about the vessel "The United Kingdom" which was a hulk in St Mary Docks,Southampton in 1847,please?

All I know of the hulk is that a boy was born aboard the vessel in 1847. I have a copy of his Birth Certificate.

I would be most grateful for any info. Thanks.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

methc said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know about the vessel "The United Kingdom" which was a hulk in St Mary Docks,Southampton in 1847,please?
> 
> All I know of the hulk is that a boy was born aboard the vessel in 1847. I have a copy of his Birth Certificate.
> ...


psUNITED KINGDOM (Dublin Stm.Pkt.Co.)bt.1826 R.Steele.Rue
End, l/u 2.10.1849 Southampton.


----------



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Dear A.D.Frost,
Thanks for your prompt reply.
Could you expand it a little please? What or who are/is R.Steele, Rue End? And can you explain the difference between a vessel that is a hulk and one that is l/u (laid up?). 
Thanks,
Terry Connell


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

methc said:


> Dear A.D.Frost,
> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> Could you expand it a little please? What or who are/is R.Steele, Rue End? And can you explain the difference between a vessel that is a hulk and one that is l/u (laid up?).
> Thanks,
> Terry Connell


R.Steele,Greenock.
(click on>)http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=17154

A hulk is a vessel that as been stripped of valuable parts or for spares etc. during lay up and before being scrapped.

View attachment 30636


----------



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Dear A.D.Frost,
Thanks very much for the info.
After a Google search I found this 
http://www.cnrs-scrn.org/northern_mariner/vol02/tnm_2_3_17-29.pdf

Which includes a picture of the United Kingdom and where Rue End is. It was in Greenock.
Thanks again.
Terry


----------

